# Automatic transmission warning light



## buddy97m3 (Jun 26, 2004)

I was recently traveling on the freeway up a fairly step grade and my automatic transmission light (gear) went on. Following the owners manual, I stopped the car, shut it off, and restarted the car. 

Does anyone know why this light would go on? Was it going on because the fluid level was low and due to the hill, the warning light went off? 

The dealer says that there is no need for auto transmission fluid change or for the fluid level to be low. However, they say they will change if for $150. However, the service manual states every 30,000 miles. 

Anyone with experience solving this dilemna.


----------

